# Dumb joke of the day!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

How can the cemetry raise it's burial prices and blame it on the cost of living?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol good one Mike....gonna have to have a "Dumb joke of the day!" section at the rate your going  maybe you could just keep adding to one thread that way anyone subscribed to it, like me lol, can keep up with them easier. Just a thought  
Is it me or is the site really lagging tonight? Takes a couple minutes for my replies to go thru


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a period of about 10 mins where I couldn't access the site.



Diztrbd1 said:


> lol good one Mike....gonna have to have a "Dumb joke of the day!" section at the rate your going  maybe you could just keep adding to one thread that way anyone subscribed to it, like me lol, can keep up with them easier. Just a thought
> Is it me or is the site really lagging tonight? Takes a couple minutes for my replies to go thru


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

all right john, good call... for now on, i'll use this thread for my dumb jokes from here on out!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol sounds good, I'll unsubscribe the others... might make the new jokes * bold *so they stick out amongst any comments....like mine lol...make sure to keep em coming :bigsmile:

Thanks Steve, wanted to make sure it wasn't just me. It's better now. Sorry Mike took, 5 minutes for the 1st reply to go thru had to ask someone, figured I'd just add it to the post in case it ever went thru lol


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

OK heres the dumb joke of the day

Q:: Whats a drunken pirates worst nightmare?????










A: A sunken chest and no Booty...:bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Slopster said:


> OK heres the dumb joke of the day
> 
> Q:: Whats a drunken pirates worst nightmare?????
> 
> A: A sunken chest and no Booty...:bigsmile:


lol that's a good one


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

What do the Winnipeg Blue Bombers and Canada Post have in common? 


They both wear uniforms, but don't deliver!


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

What does a Surrey boy get for Christmas??????













A Burnaby boy's bike.......


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Slopster said:


> What does a Surrey boy get for Christmas??????
> 
> A Burnaby boy's bike.......


Baaaaaaaaaad


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Baaaaaaaaaad


No kidding... I think I got his xbox.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

*What do you call rosanne in a casino??

Fat chance!*


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

*rimshot*
Ba dum tssshhh

Oh man. some pretty funny stuff.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok, these came of a hilarious email i received from my boss today:

You know you're an EXTREME ******* when:
You think loading the dishwasher means getting your wife drunk. (i didn't write it pleas don't get mad at me! lol it's funny though) 
Someone in your family died right after saying, 'Hey, guys, watch this.
You've been married three times and still have the same in-laws.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

What do the Leafs and the Titanic have in common?
They both look good until they hit the ice.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh wait.

What’s the difference between a manned mission to Mars and the prospect of the Leafs hoisting a Stanley Cup? A manned mission to Mars is attainable during our lifetime and will cost less.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

ouch ryan, you cut me deep


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

So these two baby seals.... walk into a club!!! hahahahahaha bout time something funny came out of 9gag


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is sooooo bad lol hey is this a good place for this:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

bringing the thread back!!!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

wow, forgot about this thread.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

why do farts smell?




so the deaf can enjoy them too


----------

